# My new guy Aries (Razors Edge x Gotti)



## Wong Izzy (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey Guys, This is my new little guy, Aries, he is a cross of Razors Edge x Gotti) bloodlines. 7 weeks old in this pick, 9 pounds already and is the smartest little pup I have ever encountered. He is already peeing on his puppy pad.... to me this is amazing.... Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Very cute! I like his white feet


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

cute pup!!!


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

That face! He's adorable.


----------



## Wong Izzy (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks Guys!!!! He is extremely adorable and my family loves him so much, He really sticks to my daughter the most those... those two are really unseperable


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

He's cute


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

So adorable!!! Love those socks!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Cute little pup. Very cool its already attavhed to your daughter. Kids and dogs go hand in paw.

Im against "pee pads". House breaking is a very simple task without ever letting the dog go in the house. Also most of those pads have scents on them to draw the pup too them. Theres some good info on house breaking and general obedience in the "training" section.

Welcome and thanks for sharing pics of the new pup.


----------



## Wong Izzy (Nov 6, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Cute little pup. Very cool its already attavhed to your daughter. Kids and dogs go hand in paw.
> 
> Im against "pee pads". House breaking is a very simple task without ever letting the dog go in the house. Also most of those pads have scents on them to draw the pup too them. Theres some good info on house breaking and general obedience in the "training" section.
> 
> Welcome and thanks for sharing pics of the new pup.


@Just Tap Pits,

I am with you on the pee pad and house breaking, I will be taking a look there thanks for sharing, I would love to start getting him going outside that for sure, I mean who really wants urin and poo in the house LOL... I just think its really cool that he is so smart that he already can define one area to be where he goes to the washroom.

Thanks for the compliments and I will share more as the little guy grows.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

If he is that smart he will pick up on going outside super fast! He sure is adorable! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Wong Izzy said:


> @Just Tap Pits,
> 
> I am with you on the pee pad and house breaking, I will be taking a look there thanks for sharing, I would love to start getting him going outside that for sure, I mean who really wants urin and poo in the house LOL... I just think its really cool that he is so smart that he already can define one area to be where he goes to the washroom.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments and I will share more as the little guy grows.


Oh yeah! I wanst trying to dampen his thunder at all. I sincerely apologize if thats how it seemed. I just wanted to refer you to our section for futrure help when you decide to make the transition to outdoor bathroom time. Hes certainly a looker. Stick around im sure you'll kearn a lot. Feel free to bombard us with questions and pics. We love both!


----------



## razor simba (Nov 7, 2013)

He is adorable


----------



## Wong Izzy (Nov 6, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Oh yeah! I wanst trying to dampen his thunder at all. I sincerely apologize if thats how it seemed. I just wanted to refer you to our section for futrure help when you decide to make the transition to outdoor bathroom time. Hes certainly a looker. Stick around im sure you'll kearn a lot. Feel free to bombard us with questions and pics. We love both!


@Just Tap Pits,

No worries man, I don't take things literal, I am with you on it those and believe that its important to get the little guy on the proper rutine right away. House training is my weakness those I have to say and maybe its cause I am just not stricked enough or what..... I had his aunt last year prior and ended up having to pass him to one of my real close friends so i could keep an eye on them, all due to personal reason which sucks but I have taken care of all that and am back on the right track. Long story short those I had potty issues with her to for a long while


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Wong Izzy said:


> @Just Tap Pits,
> 
> No worries man, I don't take things literal, I am with you on it those and believe that its important to get the little guy on the proper rutine right away. House training is my weakness those I have to say and maybe its cause I am just not stricked enough or what..... I had his aunt last year prior and ended up having to pass him to one of my real close friends so i could keep an eye on them, all due to personal reason which sucks but I have taken care of all that and am back on the right track. Long story short those I had potty issues with her to for a long while


History defines us. I aint judging anyone. I was very lucky to not be on the 23 and 1 routine multiple times in my life.

House breaking is something you HAVE to be a hardass about. My potty training routine is very tough but it works. If you're interested shoot me a pm amd ill edplain. I took enough if the little guys shine.


----------



## KellyC (Jan 12, 2013)

He's definitely a looker. Like others have mentioned, I'm loving those white feet.


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Adorable little pup!


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Cute pup, remember when Bella was that little! Enjoy, they grow so fast. I too am a fan of the socks on him!

Have to second with JTP, your boy is perfect age to get trained and will quickly if you start now...Bella came home @ 10 weeks and had 1 accident in the house, which was my fault for waiting too long to take her out. Crate training and routine help big time as well!

Congrats on your new addition 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Aries is adorable. Thank you for sharing the pictures, It will be fun watching him grow up. Keep the pictures coming.

Joe


----------



## Wong Izzy (Nov 6, 2013)

Thank so much guys/gals for all the kind words, I will keep all the update photo's coming for sure, He is a energetic little ball of love that's for sure. 

@Just Tap Pits - I will send you a pm for sure, any suggestions would help for sure... Thanks


----------

